# Redonda and Sinawalli



## Darkmoon

What's the difference between the two (redonda and sinawalli)?


----------



## arnisador

Some discussion of that is now appearing here!


----------



## Dan Anderson

A very quick reply would be that the sinawalis tend to be linear strikes (i.e. two cane single sinawali is a strike 1, strike 8, strike 1, strike 8) while the redonda tends to be circular.  The difference is evident in the chambering after striking.  That's how I do them.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold

Redonda is a basic circular strike which tends to be vertical in nature. It is simular to a vertical double-zero strike.

The  redonda twirling  pattern can be thouht of as six seperate redondas.


----------



## Darkmoon

I thought the redonda is based on the circular/figure eight type striking with emphasis on speed and motion and less on accuracy. While the sinawalli is based on more linear type striking with emphasis on speed, striking points on body, angle of attack, and recoil or chambering of said strike. There seems to be more to a sinawalli in my opinion than the redonda. But then again I've only been doing this for three years unlike most of you, who actually knew the professor.


----------



## Guro Harold

Another way to look at it *generally* but not exclusively:
Sinawali - Striking - mainly stick oriented.
Redonda - Cutting/slicing - mainly blade oriented.


----------



## Darkmoon

Palusut! Yeah I like that explanation! Well put. Now why didn't I think of that?


----------

